# Introverts! Do extroverts ever annoy you?



## 3053

Yes, yes! All this noise etc. it's just to much to handle sometimes. My best friend is an E and she seriously hurts my ears sometimes. Also annoying when she draws attention to herself a lot by screaming and shouting over silly things.


----------



## Parttime muse

I know an ESxx person with ADHD that was in my classes. She was such an annoying pest. I'm just hoping I don't have to sit nearby her at graduation.


----------



## MoonLight

Some of my friends are extroverts, my sister and two brothers. They only annoy me if I'm in a bad mood and I want to be alone but they start talking, which goes on and on.


----------



## Dessie

Not usually. They are really fun to be around, though sometimes I feel like the "voice of reason" when I'm with them. It's still awesome <3

... until they want _me_ to act like them, and_ then_ it gets annoying. I've heard this thousands of times: "omgasjkf life is to be lived!!! why won't you party and lol and im happy and youre not and youre so boring!! omg"
My mother is an extrovert. Someone jokingly asked her why I didn't want to get up and dance like a madman at a certain family party, and she answered -almost annoyed- "bleh, she's boring like that!". I died a little there... I'm not boring T.T


----------



## Eylrid

Yes, I sometimes find extroverted people annoying. But I could see how extroverts can sometimes find introverts annoying, too.


----------



## SilverScorpio17

I think the ones I don't know very well are annoying, but only if I'm tired and I had to listen to them for a long time without being involved in the conversation.

But I really enjoy the company of some extroverts too. Since I'm really shy, they make it easier for me to make friends, etc. It's nice to have someone else start the conversation, because I think it's kind of awkward when I don't know the person that well.

Apparently, I'm "boring," so they convince me to do some "fun" things once in a while.


----------



## Chilln

I was hanging out with this ENFJ (not sure on her type) chick and we were sitting in her room silently listening to some music I was playing...just relaxing. She brings up this topic and starts going all into it (it went all over the place from different genres, to politics, to neuroscience, to whatever, I don't even know how this was possible but I guess it just triggered conversation for her) . So after putting up with this for a while and giving her my input here and there I noticed my focus was split in two, but favoring the music heavily over her voice and then I just decide to say "Maybe we should just stop talking for a little while and listen to the music" and she squeaks "ok" and immediately shuts up. 
I could tell she was somewhat offended or embarrassed though, whatever I thought it was funny. :tongue:


----------



## Sily

YES.

24/7 and twice on Sundays.

(just the thought of them, _when they aren't around_, irritates me)


----------



## Dessie

Forgot to add...

Extroverts *in the morning*...
_
NOOOOO!!!

_I like extroverts, I _really _do, but I don't like to wake up at 6am listening to them chatting about what they dreamed or what they're making for breakfast, the fascinating weather... that would drive me mad. I'm not a morning person. :sad:


----------



## Enkidu

Cake said:


> There are some very good extroverts and I love them to pieces. However, there are a few that are energy vampires and they are greedy for all the energy that can suck out of everyone in sight. You know them when you experience their draining bite. And Queen this is not you that I am talking about.


Exactly. They're like hyper puppies that need a shot of codeine. 
I'm sitting backing shaking my head, thinking "Chill out, buddy."


----------



## thewindlistens

Yeah, extroverts annoy me sometimes. And I like to annoy them. It's fun.


----------



## Anhedonic Lake

Sometimes,mainly the narcissistic types who's narcissism is based on absolutely nothing. What irritates me more is how easily so many people fall for it.


----------



## beth x

There are some who absolutely bleed you dry. There are some who sprinkle fairy dust in their wake. I guess it's about their levels of neediness. I like to have reciprocal relationships as everyone does. When I am feeling low I would much rather not inflict myself on others and I hide in my shell until I can come out and make sense. There are some extrovert friends who will seek me out and make sense out of me whereas others will most likely be spat at during those times. It's all subjective.:wink:


----------



## Linesky

When they demand a lot of energy/attention at once.
Though I've seen introverts being capable of intensity as well, so...
Perhaps it's just me preferring to keep things in moderation (most of the time, at least).

It's funny when E's try to poke me and think I'm so passive/dry/quirky in my responses. 
BUT I'LL SURPRISE ATTACK THEM


----------



## Nynnu

Anybody mentioned ENFJ here? :wink:

To be honest though, I only speak with the person who seems comfortable with the conversation. Always keep the conversation short (such as Hello or How are you) and wait for other's responses ?.
From that, I figure out whether he / she enjoys it or not. I am good in reading other's emotion.

About the enthusiastic comments such as "Yes!!" or "Damn!!".... yes, I do that couple of time. Sometimes it's because I have a strong emotional burst inside of me that need to be let go instantly. Sometimes, I hum a song to express the strong feelings inside. Guess, it's better to go with couple of 'Yes' or 'Damn' than going around the places and tell everybody how I feel. :laughing:

Asking an extrovert to keep everything for himself is just as tough as asking an introvert to express everything about himself. Believe in me, we're all in pain here. :crazy:


----------



## junshibuya

sometime
but when have some idea to attack them back is fun too


----------



## waterviolet

When I think of the stereotypical extrovert I think of someone that doesn't think before they speak. This would be the part that I would find most annoying. As far as gaining attention from others...well, we all feel appreciated and valued in very specific ways that are unique to us. Some obviously thrive off of the notice from others. If the world were full of introverts like ourselves it would be an awfully quiet and dull world don't you think? We need the obnoxious examples of living that extroverts give us, in some ways we might come to find that inspiring from time to time! Pathetic or not, who are we to judge?


----------



## lirulin

Quiet, yes. Dull?


----------



## DarklyValentine

To infinity and beyond --- scaree lama...wise wordage.

But its just their loving caring ways - so I dont incur their wrath...as the fosit that olde addage upon thee in way you rigthously deserve...trouble maker P

they just want everyone's
which is the title of my new book
should I choose to write one in finest red crayon
its called 
ode to an E
or was it
woe be me


----------



## JoetheBull

Yes many do. Mostly the ones that seem to leech all my energy from me.


----------



## SherylLynn

Nope, it doesn't bother me at all as I often get more attention than I want. I also love it when I first meet one - they talk so much I can't get a word in edgewise, they leave thinking it was a great conversation and I am off the hook for small talk! :laughing:


----------



## Linus

Anhedonic Lake said:


> Sometimes,mainly the narcissistic types who's narcissism is based on absolutely nothing. What irritates me more is how easily so many people fall for it.


Boy do I have stories to tell :frustrating:
Gimme gimme never gets

I don't like being used as a source of energy or what other things they are looking for..


----------



## Vaka

Narcissistic people in general piss me off...


----------



## OmarFW

I agree. especially the kinds who claim to not be narcissists but then they snatch up any chance to take a compliment from people or even SET UP conversations or say something to get you to compliment them. how fucking insecure can you get? :angry:
S narcissists are the most annoying, because they think us N's don't know what they're doing but it is SO obvious


----------



## Linus

I've met these people you guys are talking about^ Did they do anything to you if you didn't give them the compliment that they set up for you to give them?


For narcissist I also mean the other kind... a form of psychopath :mellow: which also happens to be extroverts, in my experiences
Narcissistic personality disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## beth x

I don't think narcissists are either introverts or extroverts. From memory Freud thought they were classically an introverts domain. 

Narcissists are typically lacking in empathy, have delusions of grandiosity and are self centred. That does not describe introversion or extroversion. It simply describes a narcissist. 

The Inverted Narcissist - HealthyPlace

*post edit Gah! I put the wrong link in ^^^ but it still is interesting if you are into narcissism 

this is the right one

http://gertischoen.net/Gentle_Narcissist.html


----------



## Linus

I understand. I was talking about just my experience which is very much along the same lines as Omar's
It's always about taking something from me, feeling entitled to it and never understanding the other person's side


OmarFW said:


> I agree. especially the kinds who claim to not be narcissists but then they snatch up any chance to take a compliment from people or even SET UP conversations or say something to get you to compliment them. how fucking insecure can you get? :angry:
> S narcissists are the most annoying, because they think us N's don't know what they're doing but it is SO obvious


----------



## OmarFW

Linus said:


> I understand. I was talking about just my experience which is very much along the same lines as Omar's
> It's always about taking something from me, feeling entitled to it and never understanding the other person's side


that's what bugs me too. it's self-centered behavior. as if i am only a supporting character in her/his movie called life with her as the only starring role.


----------



## DarklyValentine

well
someone asked me to check this out again *coughs goodewitch

there clincally insane (or as they say - they are cos there pirnickity that way)

However with gravoaus intent in me lovely scottish voice
they just want to be liked like the rest of us

bless their insane souls

giggles and runs for it at a clipty galoop gallop


----------



## killerB

I recently re married, to an introvert like myself. I have 3 children and 2 are innies and my youngest is an outtie. I know this is unusual and to be honest it worried me about her self esteem because of it. I love that girl to pieces, but I can feel her suck my energy some days when I am low on it. 

 I have taught her from an early age the difference about introverts and extroverts. She feels good about us being innies, and about her needing to 'go get energy' as she puts it, from friends and such. We are such innies that we have appointed her the 'ambasador' to answer the phone(which of course none of us like to do) and to talk to new people(which none of us like to do, either, except her), and she feels really good about herself and have a great view of us introverts.


----------



## kiwigrl

obz900 said:


> I know some extroverts that are very annoying. I also know some introverts that are very annoying. It really depends on the person.


I understand that. 
My oldest brother is an introvert and he just clams up and you can't talk to him about important stuff. If one of us pisses the other off and I want to talk about it he just wont. It is as maddening as hell for my whole family because he is like the odd one out and we just don't get him and since he won't talk about things we will never get to understand him.


----------



## kiwigrl

Raindrops said:


> Yes...However I do know some extroverts who are perfectly fine..it's just they require a lot of effort to be with to be honest. I can't find something interesting to say every minute of the day.


hahahaha, thats so funny. Considering that half of what E's say are just bullshit that they have vocalised anyway. Well in my case at least. So its not necessarily interesting. Try getting your E friends busy with a task as you hang out and they will have less time to talk and it will balance out.

I find it hard when I meet a really quiet introvert and I feel the need to fill in the stony silence in the conversation. Don't get me wrong part of me craves solitude and silence, thats why I run.


----------



## HannibalLecter

I find them intriguing.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

extroverts can help pull me out of my shell. They only get annoying if they don't have an off switch.


----------



## Etro

Yes.. almost all of my friends are extroverts, and i am consistently bugged to go out with them to do things, and then get offended when i don't want to. I don't even bother to try to explain to them since i'm pretty sure i'm the only introvert in the group and they wouldn't understand (there may be another, but i'm not really around him enough to know).


----------



## OmarFW

Etro said:


> Yes.. almost all of my friends are extroverts, and i am consistently bugged to go out with them to do things, and then get offended when i don't want to. I don't even bother to try to explain to them since i'm pretty sure i'm the only introvert in the group and they wouldn't understand (there may be another, but i'm not really around him enough to know).


if you imply that it is not necessarily a choice but more of a necessity for you to be alone sometimes, they are more likely to understand.

I do get annoyed as hell when extraverts get offended by me not wanting to hang out :frustrating:


----------



## vel

hmm, no

they don't annoy me except if they start thinking that there is something wrong with me for being an inrovert - open minded extroverts are perfectly fine


----------



## Vaka

But what if an introvert starts thinking there's somethign wrong with an extrovert for being an extrovert? That's all over PC...


----------



## HannibalLecter

vel said:


> hmm, no
> 
> they don't annoy me except if they start thinking that there is something wrong with me for being an inrovert - open minded extroverts are perfectly fine


In their mind, there is something wrong with you.


----------



## Vaka

That's not really true because I don't go through life labeling people extrovert or introvert...it's really hard anyway...if the typical stereotypes for picking out extroverts and introverts were true, then 90% of the kids at my school would be introverted...It is annoying if I want to have a discussion about something and the other person doesn't want to discuss anything, but I don't attribute that to extrovertedness and itnrovertedness...


----------



## android654

Anti-Helena said:


> How is talking with someone mistreatment? How is someone supposed to know you're an introvert? How is someone supposed to know all that crap? You have to tell them...and if that doesn't work, it's a reflection of them as a person...


I agree with Helena on this one. Its not that E's are annoying or demanding too much attention. E's are suppoaedly more adept at communicating with others, I's arent. When I'm in my own little bubble and E's crash it sure I get annoyed, but if they didn't know I was meditating or something to that effect, I don't have the right to be pissed at them for it.


----------



## Psilo

Possible derail but definately relevant, Extraverts, why don't you express what drains you either situationally or things people do.


----------



## Vaka

I'm not even adept at communication at all though lol



Psilo said:


> Possible derail but definately relevant, Extraverts, why don't you express what drains you either situationally or things people do.


People do drain me sometimes...Sometimes it annoys me to have people interrupt be during my alone time...If they talk on and on about things i really don't feel like talking about...and by the way Blue Butterfly, introverts do that to me all the time...and so do extroverts...


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

android654 said:


> I agree with Helena on this one. Its not that E's are annoying or demanding too much attention. E's are suppoaedly more adept at communicating with others, I's arent. When I'm in my own little bubble and E's crash it sure I get annoyed, but if they didn't know I was meditating or something to that effect, I don't have the right to be pissed at them for it.


It isn't all extroverts. I appreciate most of them since they are the ones to make the gestures of friendships. But there's a minority of them who just talk non-stop, offer an opinion on every thing, even things they know little about. Talk without thinking. And worst of all, are oblivious to cues when they should be quiet.

We can argue about whether these people may be introverts or extroverts.. I don't know. I assume extrovert because they seem to have a need to talk, and I don't think introverts wouldn't so oblivious to social cues, I think we tend to be oversensitive to them. But anyway, I think this is the type of person being described in this thread.


----------



## Vaka

I guess I'm not even the likable kind of extrovert since I'm pretty shy lol
I don't think reading social cues has anything to do with E/I...if it did, I would think extroverts would be better with it...but I don't think it does have anything to do with that...


----------



## Blue Butterfly

unleashthehounds said:


> It isn't all extroverts. I appreciate most of them since they are the ones to make the gestures of friendships. But there's a minority of them who just talk non-stop, offer an opinion on every thing, even things they know little about. Talk without thinking. And worst of all, are oblivious to cues when they should be quiet.
> 
> We can argue about whether these people may be introverts or extroverts.. I don't know. I assume extrovert because they seem to have a need to talk, and I don't think introverts wouldn't so oblivious to social cues, I think we tend to be oversensitive to them. But anyway, I think this is the type of person being described in this thread.



And then if you try to enplane this concept to them they will follow you around non stop trying to FORCE one to see their view. And that makes me even more so want to force them out of my face. And then these type are so insecure they will run behind ones back and gossip about how overly sensitive the person is. And all we want is them out of our face for a little while. It is like they have no social sense at all.


----------



## Vaka

I was responding to something you said and you weren't really understanding my point...what do you expect? You're being kinda immature about that...

It's that introverts do the same, so I don't know why extroverts are only called on for that kinda behavior. Although I wouldn't call anyone's words useless lip flapping...

And I never had a problem with you, even though you perceived one...and I also never wanted this to escalate...so sorry to you and everyone...


----------



## silverlined

I wouldn't say that I'm annoyed by them, but sometimes I envy them because people pay more attention to them (and many of them don't seek attention, it just seems to come more naturally to them).
Though I'm an introvert, I'm an inhibited connection-junky and there are so many people I'd like connect with, but for some reason or another I don't because I don't reach outside of myself enough.


----------



## lirulin

Introverts _don't_ do the same. They are much more awareof being interrupted and unwelcome. They are more likely to ask if it is a good time if they call you, look for signs that you want to be alone if they interrupt you, talk less generally. The simple act of interrupting can happen to anyone, but the consciousness that company is often unwelcome is much stronger in an introvert so they are more aware of certain signs that they might be unwelcome, generally. Since other things, like insecurity, can also heighten this awareness, there can be exceptions, and loneliness can make an introvert pushy in certain situations, but as a general trend, introverts back off much more easily and quickly. Falsely pretending we are the same to avoid something that isn't really an insult is stupid. Extraverts value company and conversation more so they do not think they are inconveniencing or burdening anyone by their presence - introverts value it less, so they are more careful not to burden anyone by their presence or their words. People with clashing values annoy each other, but they most definitely act differentely, as well as react.

Also, extraverts can find someone else to talk to. Introverts need to be alone to be alone. We do not have the responsibility to fulfil all the social needs of the extraverts in our life, and extraverts have other options when they need company - we only have one option when we need solitude.

Also, this is a complaint thread AH. You chewed ouut the INFPs for daring to diss ENFPs in their "what type annoyes you most" thread along with posting your own complaint about INFPs; now in the "do extraverts annoy you?" thread you have a problem with people complaining about extraverts? Both threads were started for other people to complain about people that could include you - since you clearly cannot take criticism or a joke, why are you here? You don't seem to get the point of these threads at all.


----------



## TheDerpMerp23

My best friend is an Extrovert. I'm not but I don't really mind it. It's only when she pesters me to hang out with "our friends". This complies to a certain group of people and they're really more her friends. Most of her other friends that are part of this group I don't like. They're mostly extroverts and I don't mind that. But this one girl who's an extrovert really drives me off the wall. She's a huge attention seeker that'll do anything to have people notice her. She makes the stupidest choices and never takes responsibility for herself and blames everyone around her, and creates excuses. She's pretty clingy too..She also only talks about sex and is super loud, whiny, and annoying. You can't really talk to her about much. The rest of the group is just way too loud, stupid, and unmeaningful. Sometimes they just do stuff for attention, but not nearly as much as the girl. They're just party animals and they're not really my type of crowd at all whatsoever. I don't care if you're an extrovert, but if you don't leave me be and are super clingy and are like the above mentioned, my god we probably won't like each other.


----------



## Fern

Psilo said:


> Possible derail but definately relevant, Extraverts, why don't you express what drains you either situationally or things people do.


How does this pertain explicitly to extraversion?


----------



## SparklingWaves

Extroverts don't annoy me.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

yes it is like they r just hot air balloons


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

If they could learn to stop talking, moving around so much it would be less annoying. I used to think this consistent chitter chatter was enough, but extroverts move around a lot, they can't sit still. Seriously they tire me out just watching and listening when I don't have much energy, other than this I love them If they leave me alone when I'm done.


----------



## VinnieBob

the bouncy bouncy shallow ones annoy da fuq outta me


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Depends on the extrovert. More specifically, depends on the contents of their activity and conversation.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Surprisingly no. They rarely invade my space long enough for me to get irritated.


----------



## Deejaz

most times. Many really come off as attention-seekers to some extent. It's too shallow for my liking.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Nope extroverts are my little cinnamon rolls ^__^


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

Not all of them annoy me. Most annoying type for me would probably be ESFJ, ESFP and ESTJ. I usually get along with ESTPs, ENFPs and ENTJs.


----------



## Mirkwood

I have this list. It should be thought of as E-xxx/I-xxx perhaps if thinking about mbti aswell.

*Extro --------Ambiversion------- Intro*

Thick skin -- Thin skin
Respond -- Inspect
“Just do it” -- “Watch and wait”
More crital -- Less critical
Speed up on error -- Slow down
“What is” -- “What if”
Action -- Reflection
Speed -- Accuracy
Talk -- Less talk
On feet - Prepare
Loud - Quiet
(Perform bad under quiet) - (perform bad under loud)
Leap - Look befor you leap
Speak - Think befor you speak
Like surprises - Limit surprises
Energized by social... - Drained by social...
Talk - Listen
Gregarious/Group - Solitude/One on one
Confront - Avoid
Forcefully/Competitive - Nurturing/Cooperative
- Persistence +
- Guilt prone +
- Saliva response to lemon +
- Sweat + 
+ Seek “Buzz” -
- Able to delay gratification +
- Detail scanning +
+ Agressivenes -
- Resistance to sleep deprivation +
- Concentration +
- Blood pressure? +
- Affected by cognitive dissonance +
- Number of fears +
+ Smiling -
+ Fat desposits -
+ Sexual partners -
- Cortisol +​


But this is from statistics of the average..

extroverts usually work me up somewhat, ofcourse tho im also part of that myself.

If doing group work with extroverts then I feel totally frazzled, down, and loose focus on the task at times.
Altho it says that introverts seek more accuracy, then i can be deemed unreliable in what i say, because someone else might want it very fact oriented, while i am more.. uhm.. intuitive about some things.

The typical "Energized by social... - Drained by social..." I think sometimes is wrong, i can be energized by being social aswell, and the extrovert can get tired aswell at some point.


----------



## Xyte

Extroverts (in general) are not attention seekers. Introverts can be attention seekers too.


----------



## shameless

Overall most of the time, nope!

(But I have always said I feel more ambiverted)

I can break down tho what annoys me when I do end up getting annoyed as far as transparency of the things playing out when it has applied of course not all people of any type are like this....

-Ne Dom's-Trolling (not even talking about internet trolling but I can see them self appointing fishing for amusement in others often they bait for alot of amusement-it just gets obnoxious sometimes). Mental games.
-Fe Doms-Prying oh for fucks sake worry about 'yourself' & the dramatic displays of emotions often used to manipulate. Emotional Games

Ironically tho just because I said these are the things that annoy me most, does not mean they are the types I would generally say I do not care for the most. But yeah I can think of some introvert types that I would generally find more annoying by numbers then all extroverts. 

Everyone gives EXTJs a bad dig often. I would rather listen to them vs the silly snarky often pointless baiting or manipulation from the other types I listed above. SO I guess I do not find Te very annoying in behavior patterns socially. (Even if I do not necessarily agree with their views always-they are usually straight shooters, not a bunch of silly games like the dom Ne or Fe users can be prone to at times)

Se doms do not annoy me usually. Except like others mentioned they can be very fidgety that restlessness is annoying at times.


----------



## Laiskiainen

Extraverts are fun and frustrating, depends on the situation. Fun usually when you observe them but annoying if they make me extravert with them too much. Sometimes it's nice to do stuff with them though. 

But to comment on the original post, I don't think they seek attention, maybe if an introvert tried to act similarly to them it would make *us *feel we're carving for attention and then we assume it's the same for them. Maybe some of them think the same of introverts because for them, getting more personal space would mean attention-seeking?

I admit I used to think like this at younger age; "people are loud just because they're pitiful attention-seekers", but who am I to say that as in real life I've just been like "don't say anything unless asked", which means being quiet as a rock. But oh my gosh, I was wrong!


----------



## Derange At 170

33 to 50% of the populace is introverted.

At college, most of my class was introverted. And they were the shallow hot air balloons that most of you talk about.

Being an introvert doesn't make you deep and reflective. It only means you're primarily concerned with the subjective, rather than the objective. Just as with extraverts, there's a 99% chance you're a complete idiot when you're an introvert.


----------



## Purple Skies

I don't think they're attention seekers just as much as we're not purposefully reclusive and/or arrogant. That's their way of functioning, they prefer and feed off of outward stimulation. 

There have been times I've become annoyed with their presence, sure. I tend to dislike being around the ones that are hyped up, as though they've just had jugs of coffee. The ones that can't stay on the topic of conversation and have to change it every 2 mins or so. I end up getting bored and mentally exhausted from trying to keep up with them. 

In all honesty though, I much prefer the company of extroverts than fellow introverts, however tiresome they may be to be around.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Extroverts do not annoy me honestly. When they have some substance in what they say, I particularly enjoy conversing with them.


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Very few extroverts annoy me (for being too social). The only behavior that really annoys me is when extroverts (I assume this is from extroverts) seem allergic to silence.


----------



## Chompy

Not usually, but of course there are exceptions. Generally if you impose you extraversion onto me by expecting me to be the same as you then it will make me uncomfortable. Otherwise I enjoy watching extraverted people do things which I would never do.


----------



## December's Eve

I feel like the first post of the thread is stereotyping extroverts a bit in a negative light. It's been said before but not all extroverts are shallow and attention seeking and not all introverts are deep and introspective.

To answer your question though, no. I don't really get all that annoyed by extroverts. In fact, I'm usually relieved when I am near an extrovert, especially if one is able to help draw me out of my shell. I love talking to people, despite being introverted by nature. I'm just painfully shy so most of the time I keep quiet because my mind blanks out around other people and I feel like I have nothing to say.

If I want to be alone, I will go somewhere and have my alone time.


----------



## Metalize

When they're in my face, yeah.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

Seeing eye to eye in certain areas of lifestyle are the problems I have encountered with extroverts.

So it's their quirks that bother me.. and we really don't see eye to eye on certain things..
Other than that, I'm okay with extroverts.. they just don't seem to understand when I'm overwhelmed though, and I have a hard time saying so..

and their extroversion is a literal need as much as my introversion is.. I have to stretch myself to meet that requirement and expectation of theirs, or they need more friends to talk to and hang out with.. I don't know..


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

No, extroverts are cool. Judgers annoy me.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

If they're overbearing or overwhelm me with strong or fiery emotions or enthusiasm....

but there's plenty of introverts I don't like either.

The introvert VS extrovert bashing is annoying. Both have good and bad to offer... and some may relate to factors outside of solely introversion and extroversion.


----------



## christinabrobston

Not all extroverts are attention-seekers. Extroversion just means that they draw energy from being around other people. This doesn't bother me at all because that's just how they function. However, it is very irritating when you get that one extrovert that just can't grasp the concept that you NEED time alone, and they keep pestering you. Other that that, I love extroverts. The only ones that specifically stand out to me as attention-seekers are ESFPs and a little bit ENFP. My little brother is ESFP and he can't stand for the attention to be off him for more than 2 minutes. It's like when you're talking you can see him just thinking about what he wants to say (which may be completely off topic). However, I do realize that some of this is just that he's 13. I have a few ESFP friends and they aren't quite that bad.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

definitely get annoyed, esp when nothing interesting or intelligent is being said.


----------



## Wiz

I'm an extrovert, yet many of my co-extroverts annoy the hell out of me.. Some ESXP's just want to make noise.. specifically one of my ESTP friends feels a sudden urge to answer stand up comedians when they are building up a joke with a question.. I don't like that sort of extrovertedness  But to discuss an idea or solve a problem or just joking around I think it's great fun!


----------



## nonnaci

Some of them talk for the sake of making noises or not falling asleep. Yes it annoys me to no end.


----------

